# Need advice with Schwinn front springer



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm trying to install the wheel/tire to the front springer forks.






the left one (black) has the open slot  but the right side has
no opening.



How is the hub of the wheel  mounted ?
I have marked it & was thinking of creating an opening
so that the hub will fit without having to bend the forks out
in order for the wheel to go in. Any idea on how it's done ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 10, 2013)

2jakes said:


> I'm trying to install the wheel/tire to the front springer forks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DON'T CUT IT OR BEND IT!!!!! You need to loosen the springer pivot bolt is all and the legs will spread a bit. you will damage the fork leg if you try to bend this without loosening the pivot bolt. If you cut it , might as well knock 100 dollars off resale value.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

*Good Advice...*



fatbar said:


> DON'T CUT IT OR BEND IT!!!!! You need to loosen the springer pivot bolt is all and the legs will spread a bit. you will damage the fork leg if you try to bend this without loosening the pivot bolt. If you cut it , might as well knock 100 dollars off resale value.




*That is so simple...I'm embarrassed for asking...BUT THANKS...*

Now I will able to finish in no time & go to the thread in the" General Discussion about old bicycles"
& read about the "gospel according to 37fleetwood" on why anyone who buys anything from guys
who part complete originals are bad ...very interesting !


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 10, 2013)

2jakes said:


> *That is so simple...I'm embarrassed for asking...BUT THANKS...*




No worries!. when I started collecting, I didn't know that the key for the locking fork only came out in the locked position! I was pulling on it with pliers thinking it was stuck. Now thats dumb lol


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

fatbar said:


> No worries!. when I started collecting, I didn't know that the key for the locking fork only came out in the locked position! I was pulling on it with pliers thinking it was stuck. Know thats dumb lol




 You too ...?


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

I cut all mine and also customers bikes I restore so it is easier for them to assemble. It is just another one of the great services I provide and the customer doesn't even have to ask for it!!


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> I cut all mine and also customers bikes I restore so it is easier for them to assemble. It is just another one of the great services I provide and the customer doesn't even have to ask for it!!




This was a joke for those that may think otherwise.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> I cut all mine and also customers bikes I restore so it is easier for them to assemble. It is just another one of the great services I provide and the customer doesn't even have to ask for it!!







                   WOW...& you say this with pride ????


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 10, 2013)

2jakes said:


> WOW...& you say this with pride ????




Please refer to my second post.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 10, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Please refer to my second post.




I did...
Was too quick on the trigger...
You got me...
funny...


----------



## jwm (Apr 10, 2013)

fatbar said:


> No worries!. when I started collecting, I didn't know that the key for the locking fork only came out in the locked position! I was pulling on it with pliers thinking it was stuck. Know thats dumb lol




Now who would do a thing like that?


me too, maybe.... 

JWM


----------



## videoranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Schwinn springers are easy. I have a 1953 Dutch Locomotief that has an open and closed end fork that you HAVE TO BEND to get the front wheel on and off. It has a non-springer fork. I was tempted to send it to Djshakes, but then I calmed down. I guess it's a safety thing but GEEEEZ it's a PITA to get that wheel off and on. Maybe that's why it still had the original Goodyear tires on when i got it.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2013)

*Schwinn Front Springer*



videoranger said:


> Schwinn springers are easy. I have a 1953 Dutch Locomotief that has an open and closed end fork that you HAVE TO BEND to get the front wheel on and off. It has a non-springer fork. I was tempted to send it to Djshakes, but then I calmed down. I guess it's a safety thing but GEEEEZ it's a PITA to get that wheel off and on. Maybe that's why it still had the original Goodyear tires on when i got it.




I know the feeling...but once I calmed down an took *fatbar's* advice...no problem.
Mine too had the original tire & inner tube.I've never seen an original inner tube with USA
markings before. That tube was bigger than todays inner tubes made overseas.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a '35 Dayton without a slot on either fork leg. Its not a springer either so no removing of any legs to help out. Ugh.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2013)

ohdeebee said:


> I have a '35 Dayton without a slot on either fork leg. Its not a springer either so no removing of any legs to help out. Ugh.




In the past, I used a hacksaw to create a slot . That was the only way I could get that
blasted wheel on it. I'm not sure what bike it was . The value like some will say has gone
down. But the bike was not something that is consider vintage or classic. I'm not
suggesting you do that to your '35 Dayton...but sometimes you got to do what is best for
yourself. Good Luck...perhaps someone will have better advice.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 11, 2013)

Early schwinn truss forks also had double closed slots. You literally have to use two hands to pull them apart and hold the wheel above the fork and drop it in.  Try that with only two hands and a freshly painted bike. PITA!!!!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 11, 2013)

I pull the guts from the hub then put everything back together inside the fork. Tire changes have never been more fun. 

On customers bikes, I usually weld both slots closed. You know, for safety and the what not. Nobody wants their wheel flying off.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Early schwinn truss forks also had double closed slots. You literally have to use two hands to pull them apart and hold the wheel above the fork and drop it in.  Try that with only two hands and a freshly painted bike. PITA!!!!!




Djshakes have you tried loosening the pivot bolt  which helps
to move the forks apart so you can put that @## wheel on it. I feel for your
predicament & I hope everything turned out ok !


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 11, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Djshakes have you tried loosening the pivot bolt  which helps
> to move the forks apart so you can put that @## wheel on it. I feel for your
> predicament & I hope everything turned out ok !




TRUSS FORK....no pivot bolts.  Either assemble wheel in the fork or pry apart.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> TRUSS FORK....no pivot bolts.  Either assemble wheel in the fork or pry apart.




*Ouch...that's taking in air !*
(_not sure if I can use "sucks" )_


----------

